# Mcintosh MCC602TM



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

Selling this Bad ass 2 channel Mcintosh...
It has been treated well in my closet. Never ended up installing it.

Mcintosh MCC602TM Car Amplifier 300x2 excellent - eBay (item 120575543364 end time Jun-03-10 10:57:09 PDT)


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

Selling SEX on ebay is illegal!!! 
bump.


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

thx!


----------



## dennyljt (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi! 
I got interested to buy. May I know can you ship to singapore and how much shipping cost ? and your best offers price to let go ??? Pl" let me know..
Thanks.
Denny


----------



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, you get these e-mails all the time when you sell on CL and EBay, but I've rarely seen them actually post up in a specialty forum.


----------

